# Really disturbing sight at IRI:



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Just got back from IRI and this really disturbed me. I fished to right side of the jetty with Reddog1. Beside us was a very nice man whom I'll call him Mr. X. He spoke little English, but I sense he is a friendly person so we chatted a few words. I decided to to move underneath the bridge. There were 13 others sandwiched under 1 spot. They started catching keeper togs. Soon after, Mr. X decided to try under the bridge too. He spoke Korean to some of those guys, so I assume he knew them. Mr. X decided to get closer towards the water, so he carried a pail, bag of bait, tackle bad, fishing pole, and gloves. I noticed he wore sneaker and had a bad feeling. As I turned to bait my hook, I heard pounding noise. Mr. X lost balance and droped everything he carried. Everyting is in the water except for his pole and pail. He tried to maintain balance and holding both at the same time but I figured, it won't be easy. So, I looked up t see if any of his "friends" would help him out. NONE did!!! So I walked down and grabbed his pail, walked back up & placed the pail on the walkway. Mr. X tried to use his pole to fish his tackle bad, bag of bait, and gloves. We'll, he tried, but he took 1 step, lost balance and fell backward. Clinging to a very slippery rock, if he takes another step, into the current he goes, and I think he would have swept away if he takes 1 more wrong move. He ramained (on his back next to the rushing water) still trying to decide what to do. I looked again to see what his "friends" were going to do. NOTHING!! They didn't seem to concerned. So, I walked back down and literaly pulled him out. While I was pulling him out, some d#($$*head casted over us. I though what piece of Sh$t would do that crap when someone nearly drowned. 

What ticks me off is this group's priority. They rather have a chance to land a DAM fish than help someone who could have been hurt, let alone swept into the rushing current. Not only that, some of them catch over the creel limit.

Ok, I'm done venting!!! Anyway, what really made me feel better was Mr. X gave me a warm genuine "Thank you"..


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Doesn't surprise me at all........*

Most people now days don't know, or don't care about the value of life. Give ya an example, a few years ago at a local mall I saw a man collapse to the floor in a local big name store. It did not appear to me that he was breathing. This happened right in the check out line. Instead of helping this man the shopper and the cashiers were worried about the sale that was going on than helping him. Myself and another guy started CPR and the manager came over and said that we would have to move this guy out of the line so that the shoppers could get through.  Well needless to say I came unglued real quick  . I told the guy to go %&*# himslef and make himslef usefull and dial 9-1-1. Unfortunatley by the time the rescue squad and paramedics got there he was gone  On the way out I walked up to the manager and said thanks for your help and then proceeded to punch him right in the mouth!!!!


----------



## BLUEFISH (Apr 18, 2001)

You guys are angels....as far as those idiots..wait til it's their turn to swim at IRI then they will see what their priorities are....


----------



## rwcos (Mar 13, 2005)

Been there, done that!!! A few years ago on the North jetty me and a friend pulled an asian guy out of the water in the inlet who was about a minute from going under. His major concern was saving his walmart rod and reel and a bag in which I am sure he had some illegal tog in , he refused to drop it and give us his hand !! I could not stand there and let him drown , we finally got him in on the rocks risking our lives in the process.The guy got up and never said a word or any notion of "thanks" for saving my life and walked to the parking lot!!

By the way he save his rod and bag!! Hope he enjoyed his dinner!! I have seen some crazy stuff on the jetty but nothing like that!!!


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Last year on the Tuckahoe at New Bridge Landing father and kid (about age 10) hurriedly try to launch their boat. Dad, appearing irrated, gives son the guide rope while he quickly backs down the ramp. Little lightweight kid hasn't a chance to guide the boat and, given the speed and momentum Dad shoots the boat into the water, the damn thing pulls him in and he goes under. I reach over the bulkhead and grab him by the shirt collar and pull him up; he's scared sh*tless, trembling and speechless. Dad comes back, says nothing to me and verbally berates the kid.

People can be real dogs. There is little value of life these days; a sense of selfishness and self centeredness prevails. Maybe thats the way its been since the start of time. Mr. X's "friends" maybe figured one less angler meant more fish for them. Like I said..dogs.

Thanks for posting Tuna; at least Mr. X appreciated the efforts and help of a Good Samaritan...gestures that seperates us from the animals.


----------



## seabass (Jun 8, 2003)

*Prophesy*

Hey guys,
Your posts must be messages from above saying that the"Big Fella" is real. Much praise to your valiant efforts.I'm going to IRI in the morning, plan to catch the incoming tide (8:40 AM) casting to the fish coming in, then hit the beach on the outgoing. I just came in the door from Bass Pro, and while there I was contemplating buying a fishing vest/flotatioin device. I was about to let money stop me from doing the right thing, but I did buy it. Then I come home go to P&S and read your posts about the near drownings. Yes "God is Real". Thanks for sharing. How was the fishing?

Seabass


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

rwcos said:


> Been there, done that!!! A few years ago on the North jetty me and a friend pulled an asian guy out of the water in the inlet who was about a minute from going under. His major concern was saving his walmart rod and reel and a bag in which I am sure he had some illegal tog in , he refused to drop it and give us his hand !! I could not stand there and let him drown , we finally got him in on the rocks risking our lives in the process.The guy got up and never said a word or any notion of "thanks" for saving my life and walked to the parking lot!!
> 
> By the way he save his rod and bag!! Hope he enjoyed his dinner!! I have seen some crazy stuff on the jetty but nothing like that!!!


Under the short story below, I'm not sure if the fact that he had short fish in his bag was b/c he was asian or anything else. Can you explain perhaps why he most likely had short togs in his bag? Maybe you hadn't put enough words in your post for me to see why he may have had illegal fish.

And as for needing a thanks, try not helping someone out that's about to go down and see how you feel about yourself. No thanks is ever needed when helping someone out in a difficult circumstance. Thank yourself and the people that raised you that you could come to the aid of someone else and that you can rest easy at night.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Thanks..*

for all kind words. 

Seabass, yes, amen to that. As a Christian, my quick thought was to find that jackass who casted over us and throw him and his rod into the water. But, the big Guys said "Nope. I'll take care of that myself and at my own time!!"

As for fishing, there were keeper togs. But not by me though  

Saw quite a few blues caught on artificials but not as active as last week.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey Tuna, you WILL get your reward  , but hopefully a long time from now  . Way to go, and me, not only honored to fish with ya, but would want to, because, I will never know when I need a hand, and for me, hell with the tackle rods, reel, whatever, get me home to see my wife, kids, family and friends again, the rest can be replaced!

Now, iffin' we still had it, that there is angler of the month material, and my hat is off to you!

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Hey Shaggy,*

I was just venting here and I'm sure any one of us would've done the same thing. I was not looking for a pat on the back, but I really appreciate your awsome words.

Cheers,


----------



## rwcos (Mar 13, 2005)

In response to the post above, I wasn't expecting much after we pulled this guy out of the water , maybe a handshake or a nod of the head or something like that would have been fine. I was shaking from the experience since I almost joined him in the water . The thing that irked me was that he was fishing way too far out on the jetty on an incoming tide that was over the rocks . He put his life in danger for a fish, stupid!! Anyone who fishes the jetty knows when it is time to move in , I did!!! He was catching fish that from where I was located seemed small. If you ever fish the IRI you see it all the time . People will get one , haul it to the parking lot and cook it there. The Rangers don't come out on the jetty . Read some of the local boards like "cafelocal" and you will see that it is a major problem. Is it only asians ,no. If I said he was Irish would you it matter???


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*IRI Experience 6/5/05*

Well I did not fall in at IRI, but I lost the top section of my nice 12' OM. I had the bait runner on but when a nice blue (will post report later  ) hit it , the rod fell over, the bait runner started feeding.

I had just casted out a diamond jig so I was reeling like he!! to get it in, as I saw the top section of my rod get pulled off and into the water. 

Before I could drop my one rod and make my way down the rail, this guy who was fishing next to me had already cast his line in over my rod to snag it. But I was able to start retreiving line so he went on with his fishing but was still keepiing an eye on me (so, Tuna those good guys are out there)! I did not think the fish was on, and was finessing the line in easy to pull my rod secion back on.

Funny thing was tried to reel my line in using the bottom section but since there was no eye, it was hard to do, so I began to pull the line in by hand to retrieve my rig and my rod tip. 

then I see a flash of white. Mr Blue is still on the line. fhis guy sees my hands full of line and goes out on the rocks to retrieve my top section of the rod. He handed it to me, and I used that to land my fish.

Thanks to him, I saved my rod and landed my fish.


Not sure who you are, but Thanks Mr. Y!

Jeff


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Thanks Jeff,*

you're right. I'm pretty sure the good guys outnumber the bad ones. 

And BTW, good story.. Funny thing, I lost my top section of my OM twice. So, it went from a 12'ft, to 11.5, to 10'ft.

Peter


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

rwcos said:


> In response to the post above, I wasn't expecting much after we pulled this guy out of the water , maybe a handshake or a nod of the head or something like that would have been fine. I was shaking from the experience since I almost joined him in the water . The thing that irked me was that he was fishing way too far out on the jetty on an incoming tide that was over the rocks . He put his life in danger for a fish, stupid!! Anyone who fishes the jetty knows when it is time to move in , I did!!! He was catching fish that from where I was located seemed small. If you ever fish the IRI you see it all the time . People will get one , haul it to the parking lot and cook it there. The Rangers don't come out on the jetty . Read some of the local boards like "cafelocal" and you will see that it is a major problem. Is it only asians ,no. If I said he was Irish would you it matter???


Quite honestly, I'd rather there wouldn't be a need to identify the angler's ethnic background unless you were going in to great detail in your story. Go all the way or not at all. I'd hate to make any presumptions from a story without getting the entire story.


----------



## cchae (Mar 10, 2004)

i agree with johnnyleo......what was the point of bringing ethnicity into the picture.....it just makes you guys sound very ignorant.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2005)

I sense a lockdown on this thread soon.


fyremanjef,

Didn't you just buy that OM rod or was that another Jeff on this board?

I lost the tip of my rod once, a week after I bought it. I gave it a little too much Oommf when casting 2oz spoons and the line snapped at the same time the tip flew off some 25 feet out in front into 35 degree water. Needless to say, I went and bought another identical rod just to get another tip!


----------



## h2oboss (Jun 18, 2004)

I've been lurking on this sight a while and some of you guys will regognize me from other boards. This is my first post in quite a while and I had to vent. All this talk about ethnicity and short fish is BS. Ethinicty, unfortuantley, does place a HUGE role in DNR violations and other legal and ethical violations at IRI and other places. I'm not saying others don't commit the same acts. I can't tell you the number of times I've seen asains/koreans or whatever at IRI, OC inlet, the Rt 50 bridge, SPSP, Matapeake and many more locations routinely and consistantly keep undersized fish, too many fish, and leave trash and be just plain rude to other fisherman. I've met and fished with many poeple of all differant origins and have made freinds and helped and been helped but I can tell you with out a doubt the that certain populations (in my experiences) are horrible at following fisheries rules and regs. Sure not everyone form a particular race/ethinicty is doing it and of course others of a differant race/ethnicity are commiting crimes (fisheries) but the my expereinces and the experiences of many others suggest that there is a HUGE problem with certain ethnicities and game/fish violations. So why all the fuss about an assumption that he was asain and may of had short fish. It's a reasonable and completely understandable assumption based on past experiences. (if that is the basis for the assumption) I'll put it to ya this way......if you went to a resturant and more times than not your order was wrong, would it be improper to assume otherwise. OF COURSE NOT! It doesn't make TUNA a bad person or racist or anything other than OBSERVANT that he assumed someone acting in a way and not helping and based on past experiences may have illegal fish. The worst part is that on the rare occasion law enforcement issues tickets, many times they don't show up to court and they are hard to track down b/c they are either illegals or the have no perminant address. To top it all off they also sell them illegally. This is not an opinion this is a statement I've heard more than one conservation officer make over the years. I've seen vans with tanks and airators with sea water to keep fish alive(namely tog) to sell a korean/asain?? markets and restuaraunts. Like it or not that's the truth and it's got nothing to do with racicism it's a pure and simple observation that happens all to frequently.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Yes, I agree, certain times there is no NEED to bring ethnenticity(?) into a thread, hell, I've seen white guys, Asians, African Americans, probably Irish, Mexican and Jewish folk and every other race and Creed keep undersized fished, and I stress SEEN, not made the assumption they were in the bag or cooler, just not right to assume anything.

Just my opinion, but if you didn't see the fish, it is not a fair remark to make that this Asian guy was worried about the undersized fish he had in his bag. If anything you could have said "He was trying to save his bag of what I assumed was undersized fish, and the DUDE just didn't help us out much". Also, though it does not make breaking the law or rules okay, you never know, may have been a down on his luck guy, and the fish may have fed his family.

Let's just say a thank you in those situations (or hell, me I'd be giving a huge hug) in that situation, but personal reward beats a thank you most of the time, and figure you guys that were in the right place at the right time, and offered assistance, you must just love what you see when you look into the mirror every day, knowing, thanks or not, you may have saved someones life.

So, keep this thread where it was intended to go, and let's not get sidetracked. Remember, we probably have every ethnic background in this family at P&S, and it just AIn't right.

Carry on!

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

well said Shaggy...


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Unlike Cafe Locale a large portion of our
members on P&S are asians. We educate
folks on rules and regs as we come 
across situations that are not right.
I/We have been here and done this
before, it never ends well. 
Trust me....


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

And, I must add, most of our Asian family here (well the ones I have fished beside) do follow the rules and regulations, so there is NO sense in offending them here at home. Me, no I am not stupid to what is going on, and have probably in the past made comments, but as stated they were comments about fish I have seen, not fish in a cooler or bag thinking, or worse saying "this guy is ???, so whatever he has in the bag or cooler is undersized, or he /she kept too many.

Tuna did, okay, I don't think he meant this thread to go where it is going, and it's too bad. He didn't say the guy had undersized fish, he just stated he overheard the dude talking to some guys in Korean (which, okay, to me makes him of Asian decent, so what), the point was, the guys he was talking to did nothing, and Tuna decided he had to.

This thread wasn't started about undersized fish, more like a thread describing the lack of values and caring for another human being, it started out much deeper, and the digressed into an ethnic assumption bashing.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Pete, 
That's some saintly work you done there. I believe in life what goes around comes around. Hope you get rewarded to a big fish from your good deeds. 

Just a thought, seeing someone else is in trouble and knowing within your power you could make a diff., and refuse to do so is just plain ignorant.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Thanks*

Shaggy, you nailed it on the head on my intention with this thread. I had a bad feeling it would go to this route. 

Crawfish, thanks for your kind words.

I think we should move on and let this thread die...


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Tunafish*

Life is a short but meaningful stint in our existence. But to have it cut short is unbearing. Hats off to you Big Tuna, we know where I stand on this topic. 

Shaggy, they say w/ age comes wisdom and you continually speak it my friend. I hope to get a chance to fish w/ you one day. AI, here I come.


----------



## bobang (Aug 7, 2003)

I must add a line here too. 
Thanks for your helping hand Tuna, we need people like you, I agree. 

As a Korean, who loves fishing, I've never violated a fishing laws and always pickup my trash. People I know do the samething and even do a monthly cleanups in various lakes and parks to promote fishing ethics. 

I saw hundreds of non-asian people keeping undersized fish, leaving trash, and even abusing birds and crabs. 

In my opinion, bringing up ethinicity issue here isn't appropriate. I don't deny that there are some asians who violate the law, but you can't relate their ethics to racial background. The reason you see many Koreans here and there is because they love fishing. Please don't presume that they are violating laws because they are asian.

Thanks.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Can you think of a single undersized fish that's ever been saved because you noted the race of the person who kept it?

When you find lawbreakers, call them in--period. Anything else is hot air.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2005)

bobang said:


> *The reason you see many Koreans here and there is because they love fishing.* Please don't pre-assume that they are violating laws because they are asian.


Should we also not presume that they all love fishing because they are Korean?


----------



## bobang (Aug 7, 2003)

> Should we also not presume that they all love fishing because they are Korean?


They are there to fish because they love fishing. Didn't say all Koreans love fishing.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

true that koreans love to fish, do you know what they love more than fishing, eating fish...  
I have never met a korean C&R guy in my life... and I met lot of koreans in my life time... 

thanks Tunafish for saving that person's life... you did a honorable thing even if he was a poacher or not... life is precious...


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Sandflea*

Think it's about time to shutdown this thread Flea.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: My OM rod at IRI*

Hey Pauky,

Before SF shuts this down,

YEah that was me and my new OM rod.

What I lost was the entire top section. I only took my 12' to IRI to bottom fish with as my 10' could rod had a hard time bringing those skates of the rail. With the OM, not a problem.

ANyway, i guess the top section was above rail and when the blue hit, it had enough leverage to pull the entire top piece (section) into the water.

so I was about ready to cry as I saw 1/2 of $119 get pulled under by mr blue


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey, take it back to BPS and I have never had a problem, even when it WAS my fault, dark, line twisted around the tip chucked, and through 5' of rod into the ocean.

Have Jeeo will travel


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2005)

I don't know about half Jeff; that top piece could actually cost the entire amount of $119. When I lost mine, I had to buy a new one at Gander Mt. because I didn't have the other half. They told me if I had part of it that broke then I could of received a replacement, so I had to buy a hole new rod.

But good thing you got it back; I know it was a relief. The rod I had to replace was something like $45, not $119. Ok, shut down this thread.


----------

